# Husqvarna ST330T (track-hydro) anyone?



## cprstn54

Honda track machines lock the tracks full-time, which makes 180 degree turns burdensome. I have the HS928TAS.

Ariens track machines have "auto turn," which can give unwanted direction changes if the ground is uneven. Not good if you are working close to your car or truck.

Husqvarna has a hand-grip-situated release for each track that lets you turn only when you want. To me it looks like the best solution. Plus, the Swedes are no strangers to snow.

So how come there are no owner reviews or owner videos of the ST330T? Is there a story? There is one post from a guy who had poor dealer service.

Ken C


----------



## AriensSnowman

The Ariens Auto-turn is truly excellent and more people like it than dislike it. If your machine was not set up properly (and Ariens has a video on how to correct the bucket alignment) then it can be difficult as you described. If you want an easy to turn reliable system, don't pass it up. The uneven ground does not hamper the machine unless your skids are really digging in. If so the Armorskids will be necessary regardless.


----------



## x Wild Bill x

That is the exact reason I also went with the Husqvarna over Ariens, although not a tracked model (ST327P). Plus the hydrostatic transmission is great. I don't see why the tracked machine wouldn't also benefit from the trigger steering. The trigger steering also makes it easy to move the machine around when it's not running, just pull the triggers and it freewheels...

I have nothing but positive things to say about my blower as well as my Dad's ST330P and the dealer seemed good when we purchased our machines, but we haven't had a reason to go back for service yet.


----------



## db9938

I know that there are quite a few folks that fall on either side of the fence between the two. I do not own either two machines, and have no dog in this fight. But if I were looking at the Husqvarna, I would have wished they put the steering mechanism on the axle, inside the box. 

From a longevity standpoint, it would have prevented some of the known issues with water intrusion into the steering mechanism.


----------



## Zavie

db9938, I think the new redesigned models do have the the steering inside the chassis. All the ones I looked at did. There are no longer the plastic covers over the axles, its all inside now. I have the old style steering with the covers but I've never had a problem with the steering. I did some online reading about the steering seems that most of the issues were from insufficient lubrication. Right after I purchased mine, when I got my machine home I took off the wheels and covers and found the copper grease Husqvarna uses was used very sparingly. I supplemented the copper grease with some graphite spray I had on hand and it's worked perfectly.


----------



## 94EG8

cprstn54 said:


> Husqvarna has a hand-grip-situated release for each track that lets you turn only when you want. To me it looks like the best solution. Plus, the Swedes are no strangers to snow.


There's nothing Swedish about Husqvarna snowblowers. They bought out AYP (American Yard Products) a few years back along with the Peerless Gear division of Tecumseh. Husqvarna themselves are now owned (and have been for a while) by Electrolux.

If you already own an HS928 I don't think you're going to be impressed with Husqvarna build quality at all.


----------



## Zavie

According to Wikipedia and Husqvarna's own website the accusation by Electrolux that began in 1977 ended in 2006 when Husqvarna spun off and was it's own company entirely again. From their website: 
This is us:

"Husqvarna Group is the world’s largest producer of outdoor power products including robotic lawn mowers, garden tractors, chainsaws and trimmers. The Group is also the European leader in consumer watering products and one of the world leaders in cutting equipment and diamond tools for the construction and stone industries. The Group’s products and solutions are sold via dealers and retailers to both consumers and professional users in more than 100 countries. Net sales in 2013 amounted to SEK 30 billion, and the Group had 14,000 employees in more than 40 countries."

Here is a link to the corporate website:This is us | Husqvarna Group

As far as Honda VS Husqvarna snow blower quality I think Honda is in a class all by themselves.


----------



## cprstn54

AriensSnowman, I also have an Ariens Compact 24, so I am not anti-Ariens (although the machine needed warranty service after 3 hours of use and the dealer tried to wriggle out of the warranty). However, the folks who posted here and said they like Auto-Turn had to change the skid shoes and no one had an answer for what you do if you are trimming a snow bank and only half the housing has snow to chew (and the machine tries to turn into the bank). IMHO, Ariens should have used a lockable limited slip differential like they use on ATV's for an extra $100, assuming there is room.

Ken C


----------



## x Wild Bill x

I will say that while in the showroom they had all of the big name players there, Honda, Ariens, Toro and Husqvarna. Build quality I would say Honda was the best and the other three were all about equal. I would also say each has its own engineering tricks that would make them "better" or different than one another. The quick stick on the Toro seemed slick, but maybe a little flimsy although I haven't read any complaints about them braking, they also have the extra space in the auger housing for snow that doesn't get thrown out immediately. The Husqvarna has the hydro transmission, chute extender, drift cutters and LED light. The Ariens has dual belts, and auto turn. etc....

I would love to own a Honda, but could not justify the price premium over the three other brands. I think no matter which brand you go with you can't go wrong. You just have to prioritize which options you like best and pick. I will say I have been nothing but pleased with the ST327P, but that doesn't mean the other machines wouldn't put a smile on my face either.

Also, the Husqvarnas have all been redesigned. I see nothing outside of the tractor housing on the axles other than bearing support blocks. Husqvarna also claims all cables are teflon coated and they are all pointing in a downward direction to prevent water intrusion. On the mfg. tag it reads "Assembled in America", so I am not sure if any parts are made here, but the machines are at least built here. We know the LCT motors come from China.

I just wanted to give you my thoughts. Ohh it also took me and my father about 2 hours of going back and forth in the show room to decide on which blowers to buy haha. We just couldn't resist the soft glow of the hydrostatic transmissions in the Husqvarna models.


----------



## cprstn54

After being unable to get any comfort as to the reliability of the Husqvarna ST330T here or in other forums, or from their dealers (who badmouthed the machines and tried to switch me to other brands) I decided that their snowblower operation was just not ready for prime time and bought one of those new Honda HSS1332ATD's. Over ten years the $700 difference was not as important as peace of mind.

Ken C


----------



## Stuofsci02

cprstn54 said:


> AriensSnowman, I also have an Ariens Compact 24, so I am not anti-Ariens (although the machine needed warranty service after 3 hours of use and the dealer tried to wriggle out of the warranty). However, the folks who posted here and said they like Auto-Turn had to change the skid shoes and no one had an answer for what you do if you are trimming a snow bank and only half the housing has snow to chew (and the machine tries to turn into the bank). IMHO, Ariens should have used a lockable limited slip differential like they use on ATV's for an extra $100, assuming there is room.
> 
> Ken C


I am not sure where you got this information. I have autoturn with the standard skid shoes and a gravel driveway. I have never experienced any of the issues you mention. I always trim the snowbank back on the road after the plow goes by and never had the machine try to turn into the bank.

My machine tracks straight as an arrow.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ken -

I researched Husky and there were some pretty brutal reviews on the previous model of the 330T. We're talking engine/tranny issues - and there was Multiples reviews advising needing repair after X hours *talking less than 20 hrs*.....

Good call on Big Red


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

Might be a little while waiting for snow butI will post a review once I get a chance to use mine, just got it today!


----------



## mobiledynamics

Weldy -

I can't recall the exacts, but I would do a complete teardown or close to it and make sure every BOLT is snug. If I recall, aside from the limited life people were getting with broken engines/transmissions, there was a lot of blurb I recall on ~loose bolts~ that caused such early failures.


----------



## Zavie

I believe the issue was with the LCT engines crankcase cover design. The affected engines were from 2011 & 2012. LCT redesigned the cover to prevent this from happening again. Sometime in 2013 Husqvarna opened it's own LCT engine plant to produce it's own engines.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Hey Weldy -

Took awhile as I came across way back when I was looking at Huskys
Granted, it's not for your model...

Husqvarna 1827EXLT Gas Two Stage Snow Blowers Reviews & Ratings @ Snow Blowers Direct.com

There was another blurb with similar broken engines/trannys on another place.

Wish you the best of luck on your new Big Orange


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

mobiledynamics said:


> Weldy -
> 
> I can't recall the exacts, but I would do a complete teardown or close to it and make sure every BOLT is snug. If I recall, aside from the limited life people were getting with broken engines/transmissions, there was a lot of blurb I recall on ~loose bolts~ that caused such early failures.



Thanks for the tips! Went over everything this morning and all was tight!


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

mobiledynamics said:


> Hey Weldy -
> 
> Took awhile as I came across way back when I was looking at Huskys
> Granted, it's not for your model...
> 
> Husqvarna 1827EXLT Gas Two Stage Snow Blowers Reviews & Ratings @ Snow Blowers Direct.com
> 
> There was another blurb with similar broken engines/trannys on another place.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck on your new Big Orange


Thanks for the link! I'll be sure to keep an eye out for any issues and let everyone know how this years model performs


----------



## mobiledynamics

Curiousity got the best of me. On the wheel models, it looks to be that the handles disengage the tranny. On the track models, there is a *switch* you pull out to disengage the tranny


----------



## jtweedy

I bought a Husqvarna ST330T and had it delivered by the local authorized distributor. He started it twice during the evening of delivery. The following morning I went out to try things the recoil starter just pulled out but the engine did not turn over like it wasn't connected. I electric started it and soon discovered the steering assist also did not work. The right side did nothing and the left side would cause the machine to stop and jerk while making a loud clicking sound. The distributor picked it up a few days later but after 30 days of trying to resolved the problem and working with Husqvarna they couldn't get it to work properly. I have now exchanged it for a Honda.


----------



## Snow

jtweedy said:


> I bought a Husqvarna ST330T and had it delivered by the local authorized distributor. He started it twice during the evening of delivery. The following morning I went out to try things the recoil starter just pulled out but the engine did not turn over like it wasn't connected. I electric started it and soon discovered the steering assist also did not work. The right side did nothing and the left side would cause the machine to stop and jerk while making a loud clicking sound. The distributor picked it up a few days later but after 30 days of trying to resolved the problem and working with Husqvarna they couldn't get it to work properly. I have now exchanged it for a Honda.


You got a lemon I'm sure. Mine's worked great so far, this will be the fourth winter for it. I hope the local shop picked up the tab for the new one with a full trade in value as it caused you a lot of grief that they should have just exchanged after the first problem wasn't fixed.


----------



## jtweedy

I wouldn't touch it. I bought an St330T, had it delivered and called to return it the next day. While it worked during delivery, the following morning the recoil starter wouldn't work and when electric started the steering assist on either side didn't work. The dealer had it for a month trying to fix with with Husqvarna. I finally got annoyed and told them I didn't want it if it was going to be unreliable. The dealer exchanged it for a Honda HSS928ct. While I haven't had snow yet to see how it throws, the youtube video's look good. Best of all, it actually works.


----------



## jtweedy

Yes, the local shop was excellent! I suspect you are right, it was a lemon but going into winter who wants an unreliable machine. According to the dealer husqvarna did not seem surprised at the steering issues, but after 30 days they were unable to resolve it with the dealer.


----------



## paidoutcomes

My st330t wasn't reacting to the steering handles then I realized that the tranny disconnect was still partially pulled out from when I was moving it around the garage this fall. Seems to work fine now. The thing I am struggling with is getting the scraper blade close enough to the concrete. The shoes are brand new and maybe just need to be wore down? I adjusted the scraper as low as possible and it helped a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

You want it scraping right down to bare pavement so Nothing is left?


----------



## paidoutcomes

SAVAGE420 said:


> You want it scraping right down to bare pavement so Nothing is left?




Closer than it is now would be nice. It left a lot of snow behind. I may try some poly skids as the new concrete didn't like the new skids. It was bucking around as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

I took mt ST330P out for the first time ever today. The metal skids SUCKED, caught on everything and didn't track straight. 
Put the polys on and it was WAY WAY better, straight as an arrow.

Think i might order some Armour skids though.

I set mine so its 1/8" off the concrete. Probably could go lower but would catch on uneven surfaces.


----------



## paidoutcomes

Yeah it was my inaugural run with my 330t. My left wrist is sore from horsing it straight all the time. Poly has to help. My driveway is new and straight but the finish is fresh and the skids wouldn't run smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

I bet it will track alot better with the polys on, seem to ride a bit lower as well. Simple to dremel out a bit of plastic on the bolt slots on them if you want the scraper bar right on the ground. But then it will probably catch on everything is all.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## paidoutcomes

Poly installed. Tightened up the linkage so it is faster in reverse. Adjusted the cable on the right side steering trigger. Was going to take the tracks off to grease the dogs but it is more work than I needed right now. Waiting on the next snow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

Sounds great! I like how fast reverse is for sure.


----------



## SAVAGE420

paidoutcomes said:


> The thing I am struggling with is getting the scraper blade close enough to the concrete. The shoes are brand new and maybe just need to be wore down? I adjusted the scraper as low as possible and it helped a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much adjustment do you have on your scraper bar?


----------



## Hanky

If one does not have enough adjustment Can one not lay a bead of weld with a wire feed welder on to the scrapper bar edge. Or weld a piece of 1/8 round to edge and then adjust skid shoes to where one wants. I realize that it sucks to work on a new blower but some times one just has to make a small change so it works the way you like.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Mine is 1/4" off the ground witch I'm fine with and my driveway is uneven in spots. 
I haven't even looked at how long the slots are to adjust the bar yet. 
I'll have a peek and adjust when I throw the armor skids on.


----------



## paidoutcomes

I need more adjustment on the scraper bar for my smooth concrete driveway. So slot the bolt holes or add a bead to the bottom? I don't own a welder but may be able to ROI one for this project. 1/4" is as close as I can get it to the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

paidoutcomes said:


> I need more adjustment on the scraper bar for my smooth concrete driveway. So slot the bolt holes or add a bead to the bottom? I don't own a welder but may be able to ROI one for this project. 1/4" is as close as I can get it to the ground.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how long are the slots to adjust on yours? 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## paidoutcomes

SAVAGE420 said:


> So how long are the slots to adjust on yours?
> 
> Sent from my shed!




Haven't measured but maybe an eighth of adjustment. Heck, they may not even be slotted. I just loosed them and pulled down and it seemed like it moved a bit. Bar is still too for above the slab. I need to get my bike off the lift and check this blower out thoroughly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedbiker

Just bought the Husky... Shows up in driveway this afternoon.. Kid in a candy store..  Cant wait.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Dedbiker said:


> Just bought the Husky... Shows up in driveway this afternoon.. Kid in a candy store..  Cant wait.


 You will be happy as all ****. Just make sure they put the scraper blade on perfectly straight from the assembly line. Mine was adjusted higher by about a 1/16" on one side. I just loosened off the scraper bar bolts and pulled it down and then tightened them up, readjusted the skids and it tracks perfectly straight. Other than that...BLOW AWAY!!!!!!:yahoo:


----------



## paidoutcomes

Also it runs better in float mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matto

paidoutcomes said:


> Also it runs better in float mode.


What's float mode? Where you don't lock the bucket height?


----------



## paidoutcomes

matto said:


> What's float mode? Where you don't lock the bucket height?




Correct. I was locking at first and it's a bitch to handle and maneuver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedbiker

SAVAGE420 said:


> You will be happy as all ****. Just make sure they put the scraper blade on perfectly straight from the assembly line. Mine was adjusted higher by about a 1/16" on one side. I just loosened off the scraper bar bolts and pulled it down and then tightened them up, readjusted the skids and it tracks perfectly straight. Other than that...BLOW AWAY!!!!!!:yahoo:


Thank you for the tips.. Put it together today. Loved it. Cannot wait for next snowfall here in SW Michigan.. The steering issues that others noted are easily fixed by adjusting the cables for the right/left disengage levers. On dry concrete, i'm steering this thing just fine. I could see where people would have problems without understanding how to adjust the cables. Too bad. Their loss!! Just an awesome, awesome machine. I will check the scraper blade in the morning. Thank you again for the tips guys!

-Scott


----------



## JOHN2882

Bought the husqvarna st 330t and been regretting it since. Steering no longer works , jumps outta gear on the hydrastatic drive , oil turned black within a few weeks for the drive, manual pull start broke after about 10 pulls, snow drift cutter bent in very lite snow , doesn't go straight ,tends to pull to whatever side it feels like, for $3700.00 cad. This is not a good machine . Should have bought a yamaha snowblower , last one bought in 1988 still runs just needs a few hard to find parts, think i'll tsart lookin for new part for it


----------



## Nshusky

Installed new skids on the 330T.....much beefier than the little stock skids and better on gravel.
Love the hydro transmission.
Bought the two stage blower cover for it today and test fitted it. Will use it in off season when stored.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Nshusky said:


> Installed new skids on the 330T.....much beefier than the little stock skids and better on gravel.
> Love the hydro transmission.
> Bought the two stage blower cover for it today and test fitted it. Will use it in off season when stored.


Yup, WAY better skids than stock for sure. 
What exact cover did you buy? 
Have a link and pictures of it installed on your blower? 
I've been looking for a good heavy duty thick cover for a while now.


----------



## Nshusky

SAVAGE420 said:


> Yup, WAY better skids than stock for sure.
> What exact cover did you buy?
> Have a link and pictures of it installed on your blower?
> I've been looking for a good heavy duty thick cover for a while now.


The picture I posted is the only one I have of it on the blower in my garage.
I bought it from the Husqvarna dealer where I bought the blower.
It was $64.99 cad. 
I saw it first on the Husqvarna website and asked the dealer about it and they had never seen one before.
They ordered it in for me as well as some extra shear bolts, replacement belts and 1 can of Husqvarna orange paint for touch ups.

The cover is a decent thickness and also has a carry bag so it will fold up into the bag for storage. The drift cutters have to be slid down for the cover to fit.


----------



## SAVAGE420

WOW, that's an awesome cover. I've looked all over the place for that exact one and never saw one online or in stores until your picture. Defiantly getting that for mine. Thanks a lot for the info!!!
Still cant find it online though.


----------



## Nshusky

SAVAGE420 said:


> WOW, that's an awesome cover. I've looked all over the place for that exact one and never saw one online or in stores until your picture. Defiantly getting that for mine. Thanks a lot for the info!!!
> Still cant find it online though.


This is the link to the cover.
Husqvarna Attachments Cover

The part number on my invoice was also 582846301
So bring that to your dealer.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet, thanks for that again!!!!!


----------



## paidoutcomes

Begging for some accumulation off this next storm. Only used her twice this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

paidoutcomes said:


> Begging for some accumulation off this next storm. Only used her twice this year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It's snowing awesome here right now since last night. 10" in my driveway so far. Supposed to snow for a 2 more days like this.:icon_smile_tongue:


----------



## Prime

JOHN2882 said:


> Bought the husqvarna st 330t and been regretting it since. Steering no longer works , jumps outta gear on the hydrastatic drive , oil turned black within a few weeks for the drive, manual pull start broke after about 10 pulls, snow drift cutter bent in very lite snow , doesn't go straight ,tends to pull to whatever side it feels like, for $3700.00 cad. This is not a good machine . Should have bought a yamaha snowblower , last one bought in 1988 still runs just needs a few hard to find parts, think i'll tsart lookin for new part for it


I hear ya. Tried a new Husq didn't work out for me either. Seemed to be something constantly. Found quality was lacking for the price. Not a reliable machine. Keep it 1 season sold it at a loss and went to Honda and have never looked back.


----------



## JOHN2882

Got blower back from dealer seemed ok! A day later the steering didn't work to turn left and the lever for the impeller doesn't stay down on it's own anymore and hydroststic transmission started to slip . Husqvarna fabricates cheap quality snow blowers and sell them only on their name reputation only . Will never buy any husqvarna product again , not after this experience !!! $3700.00 cad. Worth $900.00 -to $1500.00 tops .
My old blower was a ys828t yamaha , had since 1988 $3400.00 cad. But was worth the money to last this long . This old blower can still out perform the husqvarna any day !!!!!


----------



## SAVAGE420

Sounds like who ever built it has zero clues. That or your dealer is a moron. 
Honestly, mines been flawless. To each their own. 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I've seen lots of posts and reviews that seem to be split on Husqvarna blowers, half love them, the other half hate them, doesn't seem to be much middle ground. I bought mine based largely on a friend who does commercial snow removal and told me of the hundreds of snowblowers he has used, Husqvarna are one of his preferred brands, especially when it comes to the heavy work. Personally I love mine, it has chewed up and spit out anything I've thrown at it since I got it back in the beginning of January, but then again mine is one of the older models that I bought "used". Could it be that there where simply a few bugs that needed working out in the 200/300 series? or perhaps quality control isn't what it used to be?


----------



## SAVAGE420

Tezcatlipoca said:


> I've seen lots of posts and reviews that seem to be split on Husqvarna blowers, half love them, the other half hate them, doesn't seem to be much middle ground. I bought mine based largely on a friend who does commercial snow removal and told me of the hundreds of snowblowers he has used, Husqvarna are one of his preferred brands, especially when it comes to the heavy work. Personally I love mine, it has chewed up and spit out anything I've thrown at it since I got it back in the beginning of January, but then again mine is one of the older models that I bought "used". Could it be that there where simply a few bugs that needed working out in the 200/300 series? or perhaps quality control isn't what it used to be?


Which model/year do you have? 
That could be the case, but that goes with every brand of anything though. 
Mines been flawless. 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

SAVAGE420 said:


> Which model/year do you have?
> That could be the case, but that goes with every brand of anything though.
> Mines been flawless.
> 
> Sent from my shed!


It's a 2005/6 10527SBE (96193000900). it was basically new when I got it, not even a scratch in the impeller housing or chute. Only issue I had was with fuelling, which was more from the previous owner storing it with fuel then a MFG issue. I put a new adjustable on there from ebay and it's been great ever since. If the new 300 series are built anything like this one I would expect it to be a great machine, but then 10 years difference is a pretty big gap to compare.


----------



## JOHN2882

mine is a st330t on tracks , hydrostatic trans. 2016 model , maybe like you say , older machines have better quality than the new ones .
I just don't expect this machine to give me years of good performance like my old Yamaha which bought in 1988 and still starts and runs well . Only reason I bought this machine is my age 67 , getting harder to move around and wanted steering as my driveway is 300 ft. long ,
but now regret buying Husqvarna.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Well that sucks. Won't your dealer fix everything that's wrong under warranty? 
I've had nothing but a great experience with mine so far this winter. Basically throw fuel in and go. 
May you got a lemon? 
Did your dealer build it or? 
Take it back in a demand warranty work. 
Or is your dealer not the brightest apple?


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

JOHN2882 said:


> mine is a st330t on tracks , hydrostatic trans. 2016 model , maybe like you say , older machines have better quality than the new ones .
> I just don't expect this machine to give me years of good performance like my old Yamaha which bought in 1988 and still starts and runs well . Only reason I bought this machine is my age 67 , getting harder to move around and wanted steering as my driveway is 300 ft. long ,
> but now regret buying Husqvarna.


Back in '88 things in general seemed to be built to a better standard, so I'm not surprised that old Yamaha is still doing good. It's too bad that Husqvarna isn't working out for you. I would definitely look for a different dealer if I where you, it sounds like a lot of your issues could be setup related and that dealer is either lazy or just doesn't know what they are doing.


----------



## td0g

I have had a ST330T for 2 full winters and just started this one. It works fine but it does not throw snow as far as a Honda or Yamaha and one thing I never heard mentioned in a single review is how SLOW this thing is and how much of a workout it is to use. I would say that it's about half the speed of a Honda or Yamaha in reverse. It's fast enough in forward that you won't be using the full speed while blowing but traveling with it is about at walking speed, in reverse it's about the same speed I could drag it. There's a setting on the hydrostatic lever's connecting rod where you can bias it more forward or reverse and mine is maxed to reverse. I have verified with the dealer and a regional rep that it's operating within specification and compared it to a brand new one on the floor, this is just how they built them. If you have a driveway that you have to do a lot of single cuts and then back all the way up to take another, forget these machines. 

The Yamaha 824T I replaced with this was easily twice as fast in forward and maybe 3 times as fast as the Husky in reverse. Now if you had a long 200 ft. inclined driveway that you can do a long cut in one direction, spin around and do another coming back, this machine is fine for that. It can tackle snow as deep as the bucket and creep along all day eating it up. You can not turn one of these things around in a cut however, so if you can't get out on the road at the end of your driveway to spin around, you'll be backing all the way up to take another swipe or spending a lot of time carving out a landing are at the end to be able to turn the machine around in.

The triggers for the steering can only be engaged when the machine is stopped or not pushing snow, with pressure on the bucket you can not get these to disengage, no matter how much you lube them, rather than a clutch or some sort of gear with a follower like you'd expect, they have kind of an all or nothing claw system that locks the drive sprocket to the drive shaft. So you do a lot of reefing on the rather bendy handles to make small corrections while blowing snow because the triggers are no good for that. I only ever end up using the left one, because you need your right hand to work the hydrostatic lever while you hold down the drive lever and trigger at the same time with your left. I back mine up, stop, pull the left trigger, reverse a bit more to swing the bucket right, move forward, grab it again to swing the bucket left and start cutting. It only takes a couple seconds but it's not what I was envisioning when I bought into this feature. My Yamaha could be spun around on a dime with no gimmicks like this. 

I'm on this forum now looking to see if anyone has experimented with changing pulleys to get this machine going faster. There does not appear to be any way to "juice up" these LCT engines, I don't see any adjustment for the throttle. I think this will be my last year with this machine if I can't get it going any faster, I could have bought a used Honda for the same price.


----------



## SAVAGE420

You can adjust the hydrostatic forward/reverse with a wrench in about 10 seconds with the linkage to your liking.
Basically if you want more reverse speed it will take away a bit of forward and vise versa.
I have a video on here somewhere of how I have mine and reverse is quite quick. (the brass looking linkage) 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## td0g

SAVAGE420 said:


> You can adjust the hydrostatic forward/reverse with a wrench in about 10 seconds with the linkage to your liking.
> Basically if you want more reverse speed it will take away a bit of forward and vise versa.
> I have a video on here somewhere of how I have mine and reverse is quite quick. (the brass looking linkage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


As I said in my post, it's already fully biased to the reverse. I even took the whole **** thing apart to see if there was a little bit more I could get out of the lever on the pump, but there is not. Do you have a track model or a wheeled model? The wheeled models are plenty fast, it seems like they didn't think to change the gearing for the track model, which has a much smaller drive wheel.


----------



## SnowH8ter

td0g said:


> I'm on this forum now looking to see if anyone has experimented with changing pulleys to get this machine going faster. There does not appear to be any way to "juice up" these LCT engines, I don't see any adjustment for the throttle. I think this will be my last year with this machine if I can't get it going any faster, I could have bought a used Honda for the same price.



When I picked up the ST330P, the dealer and I had some discussion re the track drive Huskies. He acknowledged that there were issues with these machines and that he'd done a number of track to wheel conversions. He indicated that the conversion parts were being offered by Husqvarna to assuage unhappy customers and appeared to be successful. May be worth a look.


----------



## 1132le

SnowH8ter said:


> When I picked up the ST330P, the dealer and I had some discussion re the track drive Huskies. He acknowledged that there were issues with these machines and that he'd done a number of track to wheel conversions. He indicated that the conversion parts were being offered by Husqvarna to assuage unhappy customers and appeared to be successful. May be worth a look.



Change your gov spring to the outside hole you will pick up around 300 engine rpm 85 or so auger rpm better throwing
and id think some ground speed as well
pics below show you the spring



https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...45-2014-ariens-deluxe-28-carb-adjustment.html


----------



## td0g

1132le said:


> Change your gov spring to the outside hole you will pick up around 300 engine rpm 85 or so auger rpm better throwing
> and id think some ground speed as well
> pics below show you the spring
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...45-2014-ariens-deluxe-28-carb-adjustment.html


Thanks, that's the first thing I tried but I have the governer/throttle pinned at wide open and it seems to have a stop internally preventing it from exceeding spec. Maybe I need to put a turbo on it


----------



## td0g

SnowH8ter said:


> When I picked up the ST330P, the dealer and I had some discussion re the track drive Huskies. He acknowledged that there were issues with these machines and that he'd done a number of track to wheel conversions. He indicated that the conversion parts were being offered by Husqvarna to assuage unhappy customers and appeared to be successful. May be worth a look.


That does sound like a good idea at this point if it's not a ton of money.


----------



## td0g

1132le said:


> Change your gov spring to the outside hole you will pick up around 300 engine rpm 85 or so auger rpm better throwing
> and id think some ground speed as well
> pics below show you the spring
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...45-2014-ariens-deluxe-28-carb-adjustment.html


Hello again, something stuck in my head about your post, why couldn't I get more than 3800 RPM out of the motor even holding the governor open? Every other engine I've seen that should make it over rev. So I took the tank off again tonight, removed the governor arm and put a wrench on the throttle shaft, and like I remembered it barely moved. So I gave the wrench tap and something must have broke free because I got about another 5 degrees of movement. I put the spring on the farthest hole and added a nut to the other end for a little extra stretch, put it back together and started it up and now it at full throttle it's doing around 4200 rpm with some hunting. So I actually have to back the throttle knob off a bit. It's 11:30 pm and it sounds like a wide open Harley now so I didn't get a chance to try it in some snow but it's something! I bet the exhaust is going to glow red running like that but at this point I don't care, it takes so frigging long to to my driveway, if this saves me a half hour or so it'll be worth changing the oil every other storm.


----------



## RIT333

td0g said:


> I bet the exhaust is going to glow red running like that but at this point I don't care, it takes so frigging long to to my driveway, if this saves me a half hour or so it'll be worth changing the oil every other storm.



You may spend that saved half hour replacing your engine each time.


----------



## td0g

RIT333 said:


> You may spend that saved half hour replacing your engine each time.


If this thing blows up, it's getting a DC motor and a salvaged Tesla battery pack.


----------



## 1132le

td0g said:


> If this thing blows up, it's getting a DC motor and a salvaged Tesla battery pack.



Turn it down to 3900 thats high spec


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Hi Wild Bill,
I too have a new Husky st327P I haven't had a chance to use it yet. (No snow). At one point years ago I had a Honda Track snow thrower (purchased new). No one can ever take anything away from the Honda engine. That unfortunately was the best part of the snow thrower. Plagued by little nit picky things. The tracks, the battery/electric starter and even though anti-rust lubricants were used, rusting of the inferior steel of the housing and body was a big issue. I'm sure that Honda has improved those little things over the years but the kicker today is the super high price on a new Honda blower. Ariens is another nice machine, but where i live in Ontario, for what I paid for the 327 Husky would buy me a middle of the road Ariens. At least at the dealers near me. 
Last blower: Toro single stage - worked great and is still working, just not enough power for the dreaded EOD. 

Johnny


----------

